# Good cheap manual downrigger?



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm looking to dive into the world of down rigging. Ive used electric ones fishing for tuna and salmon but they are well out of my price range ($300). Never used a manual one and am not sure if they are any good. 

Can anyone recommend a good cheap manual downrigger? Not sure if they sell cheap electric ones. What do you guys think?


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nothing wrong with manual downriggers, strong, reliable, trouble free, less expensive (more so than electric)...but they are manual, used both types on lake michigan. Most come up at the rate of 2 feet per rev. Nice to have one with a clutch in case they get stuck on the bottom. I would buy used if it were me.
Tim


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365218#p365218 said:


> earl60446 » 02 Sep 2014, 13:52[/url]"]Nothing wrong with manual downriggers, strong, reliable, trouble free, less expensive (more so than electric)...but they are manual, used both types on lake michigan. Most come up at the rate of 2 feet per rev. Nice to have one with a clutch in case they get stuck on the bottom. I would buy used if it were me.
> Tim


Ok so look for one with a clutch huh? How about these 100-200 dollar ones from walmart?


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365455#p365455 said:


> aeviaanah » Yesterday, 21:38[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365218#p365218 said:
> ...



I have never seen one at walmart (not in IL). I had cannon, they were good. So are scottys, big jon. I did a search on walmart and sure enough they can be ordered thru them. Like I said, I like cannon. Depending on how deep you want to fish dictates how much weight to use, 6-8-10 lb. Rubber bands can work as releases but little fish just drag on them. 
Tim


----------



## reelrusty (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got four years on a pair of Walker Lakemasters trolling for Kokanee at 30 to 60 feet using 8 lb wts. Not one bit of trouble. 1:1retrieve ratio gets a little tiresome on a hot bite but certainly workable for this old guy. When I hit the powerball I'll get my DigiTroll 10!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 17, 2015)

i've had 2 scotty laketrollers for several years.less than a hundred bucks each(canadian)


----------



## Johnny (Feb 26, 2015)

This is about as cheap as you can get !!! and - it is 100% MANUAL !!!
but, it works !! LOL try it - you will see.


----------



## canadian omc (Mar 1, 2015)

:LOL2: you're right, doesn't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## slick (Mar 13, 2015)

Ebay item number:261806551973

Cannon trolling and pole
BIN $30 + $7.88 Shipping


----------



## Mountain Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Watch your local craigslist. I picked up a pair of Cannon Sport-Trolls with mounts for $150 last week. The guy had recently upgraded to electric.


----------

